# Pedro loses IJF election.



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 29, 2004)

It appears Mr. Jimmy Pedro jr. (Judo Godan) has lost his bid to be elected president of the International Judo Federation to Mr. Ron Tripp.  

Let's see if Mr. Tripp can gain some corporate sponsorship for USA Judo, and help develop that million dollar judo training facility that just got o.k.ed down in Florida.

Any opinions regarding the election result?


----------



## Steve Scott (Sep 30, 2004)

Just a brief correction.  The election wasn't for the President of the IJF, but rather for the President for USA Judo (U.S. Judo, Inc.), the governing body for judo in the United States.
I know both Jimmy and Ron.  Both are good men. I know Jimmy's father very well and he is (in my opinion) one of the best judo coaches ever in the United States. 
I've been on the mat with both Jimmy and Ron and both are excellent judo men. By the way, Ron was a world-class sambo wrestler in his day.  Jimmy is (again, in my opinion) the best judo player te ever come from the United States.  Jimmy and his dad have some great ideas on the direction judo should take in this country, but I believe Ron will do a good job as President as well.  
Steve Scott


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 30, 2004)

Steve Scott said:
			
		

> Just a brief correction. The election wasn't for the President of the IJF, but rather for the President for USA Judo (U.S. Judo, Inc.), the governing body for judo in the United States.
> I know both Jimmy and Ron. Both are good men. I know Jimmy's father very well and he is (in my opinion) one of the best judo coaches ever in the United States.
> I've been on the mat with both Jimmy and Ron and both are excellent judo men. By the way, Ron was a world-class sambo wrestler in his day. Jimmy is (again, in my opinion) the best judo player te ever come from the United States. Jimmy and his dad have some great ideas on the direction judo should take in this country, but I believe Ron will do a good job as President as well.
> Steve Scott


Steve,

Thank you for that important correction.  My source actually had IJF written down, and I was curious that no mention of elections was made on the IJF homepage - I hate passing on bad info.  Thanks again!


----------

